# Aeroflow Electric Radiators



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Does anyone know if there are any suppliers of Aeroflow Electric Radiators ( which have a volcanic rock core ) in Portugal or Spain?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Haven't seen that particular brand represented so why not buy them online in the UK and get them sent down using one of the low cost freight forwarders?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Pead01 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any suppliers of Aeroflow Electric Radiators ( which have a volcanic rock core ) in Portugal or Spain?



Hi, I Have installed some these in Germany but not seen any over here. They are a strange heater and seem to be filled with pumice a rock formed at high temp so will withstand the direct electrical heating but has a low thermal mass so heats up reasonably quickly but also cools down reasonably quickly. They are well made and mated to a superb control system and do have a large surface area so transfer heat to the air well but overall have no efficiency of safety advantage over the more common oil filled electric radiators available over here. As above - buying from source or a supplier in Germany or Austria may be your only route.


----------



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Thank you to you both for your comments. I contacted both the company we had ours from in the UK and the German manufacturers and it will be possible to evaluate the required number/size needed and have them shipped from Germany using the European two wire cabling so we are happy. We have found ours very good and has saved a lot on energy consumption which is important in Portugal.


----------

